

Firefox Brings Fresh New Look to Windows 10 and Makes Add-Ons Safer - jvehent
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/08/11/firefox-brings-fresh-new-look-to-windows-10-and-makes-add-ons-safer/

======
Zekio
makes Add-Ons safer suree... by forcefully uninstalling HttpsEverywhere...

~~~
datalist
1) Nothing is uninstalled 2) At the moment there is only a warning, nothing
stops working 3) It is still three months until addons will be disabled (NOT
uninstalled), plenty of time to get it signed 4) This has been known for half
a year. That should be enough to get the extension signed

Please get your facts straight before posting FUD

